# BX/AC brass 90



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

Took this out today, the markings are E E, I never saw a brass one before.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BIGRED said:


> Took this out today, the markings are E E, I never saw a brass one before.


Looks brand new out of the Box..:blink::laughing:

Good find BigRed...:thumbup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Might be a specialty fitting used on boats... salt water and brass make a good fit...


----------



## chrisfnl (Sep 13, 2010)

If it is, the steel portion likely isn't original.

Mixed metals + corrosive enviroment = *extremely* fast galvanic corrosion


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

It may be yellow zinc plated cast steel. Take a file to it to see if it is or not.


----------



## chrisfnl (Sep 13, 2010)

Thought about it after, the screws are almost definitly brass,different colour then the rest of it.

Brass (or more accurately, marine bronze) fittings for marine use generally tend to also be designed to provide some standard of ingress protection.

Not always, but it really doesn't strike me as a marine part.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Many fittings were constructed out of brass back in the early 20th century. I've come across those 90s as well as brass RMC bushings , twist on AC bushings , it was the great American Industrial age, God rests its soul. Welcome to cheap Chinese Wall street driven garbage now.


----------



## sos electrical servi (Nov 26, 2012)

bigred said:


> took this out today, the markings are e e, i never saw a brass one before.


 nice!


----------



## sos electrical servi (Nov 26, 2012)

shockdoc said:


> many fittings were constructed out of brass back in the early 20th century. I've come across those 90s as well as brass rmc bushings , twist on ac bushings , it was the great american industrial age, god rests its soul. Welcome to cheap chinese wall street driven garbage now.


 
yeah i love that old stuff


----------

